# Best DIY Recipes 2019



## Rude Rudi (18/11/19)

Yes, it is that time of year already and what a year it has been!
From *flavour bans* to a 1001 new *pod devices*, the collapse of *Real Flavors* to the rise and rise of *One Shots*. From *THC* to *CBD*, from *Vitamin E* oil to the resurgence of *MTL*, *reformulations* and discontinuations and so much more! Oh, and who can forget the vape drama between *Pippa* and *Tammy*! Not forgetting the DIY Downunder vs Mixologist *DIY Challenge* where we beat the Aussies to be crowned the DIY Champions, with a Milktart recipe nogal!

The local DIY vendors continued to bring us the best of best DIY and One Shot brands form across the globe to ensure we never miss a beat! As predicted last year, One Shots has dominated and will continue to grow at a rapid pace given the uncertainty of vaping, e-liquid, nicotine control, etc.

As is customary, here is my list of 5 stand-out recipes released in 2019. These recipes pushed the boundaries, introduced us to new flavours, combinations & concepts and are simply just excellent!

Feel free to add your favorites and keep it limited to recipes released/published in 2019.

In no particular order:

Mephisto
This puts Mother of Dragon's Milk to shame and has become one of my staples this year. This is a more luxurious and creamy Strawberry & Dragon fruit combos and is brilliant with a spot of chill, if you are into that sort of thing...

007 Bubblegum
Yes, another masterpiece by AlfredPudding... This time he created the perfect bubblegum without using any bubblegum... He has not released anything since May - I hope he is working on something BIG as we need another 007 recipe!

The Honeycomb Bomb
This introduced VT Honeycomb to the world and is a massively solid recipe. A masterful creation by Pippa, although I don't care for her "social ineptness"...

Dat Püd
A brilliant vanilla pudding by SixStrings952 - the addition of White Chocolate pushed this over the edge and another example where less is more...

Dunked Apples
This winner provided me with a new apple combo which is so brilliant I have not used any other apple pairing since! I am happy to report that the reformulated Holy Grail still works in here...!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (18/11/19)

I'm sure I have some more but here is the first highlights of the year for me that springs to mind.

BlackBerry and Lime Fool
This is such a refreshing fruit combination. The cream part doesn't come through as strong and you don't want it to. Really a great recipe. Well done @Rude Rudi .

27 Custard
FA Premium Custard at it's best. Complex but not too over the top. And just enough sweetness to keep this one going as an ADV. Good one @bjorncoetsee .

Classic South African Milk Tart
As mentioned above this is a winner in the true sense of the word. If it's good enough to beat the Aussies it's good enough for me. Again FA Premium Custard shinning through as propably the concentrate of the year. With just enough biscuit, cinnamon sweetness to keep you refilling your tank. Again congrats to TheFogVlog. (PS: Why has the videos dried up?)

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (18/11/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, it is that time of year already and what a year it has been!
> From *flavour bans* to a 1001 new *pod devices*, the collapse of *Real Flavors* to the rise and rise of *One Shots*. From *THC* to *CBD*, from *Vitamin E* oil to the resurgence of *MTL*, *reformulations* and discontinuations and so much more! Oh, and who can forget the vape drama between *Pippa* and *Tammy*! Not forgetting the DIY Downunder vs Mixologist *DIY Challenge* where we beat the Aussies to be crowned the DIY Champions, with a Milktart recipe nogal!
> 
> The local DIY vendors continued to bring us the best of best DIY and One Shot brands form across the globe to ensure we never miss a beat! As predicted last year, One Shots has dominated and will continue to grow at a rapid pace given the uncertainty of vaping, e-liquid, nicotine control, etc.
> ...



much appreciated @Rude Rudi - each one of those look great. I'm going to stock up on a few ingredients and mix up a 100ml of each for my Cape Town holiday in December!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

